# Suche gute Dokus



## Davincico (23. April 2014)

Guten Tag Buffies

Da meine Freunde und ich gerne Dokus schauen möchte ich euch gerne fragen, ob ihr welche kennt die wirklich zu empfehlen sind. Thema ist eigentlich schnuppe. Über Tier- Natur- Sport- Skandal- Schnickschnackdokus.. solange sie gut sind wird alles reingezogen. 

Dann schiesst mal los... und danke schonmal im Voraus!

Davi


----------



## Egooz (23. April 2014)

Zuletzt habe ich mir auf watchever folgende angesehen:

http://www.gebrueder...ochenendkrieger

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1276962/

Aus beruflichem Interesse div. Dokus über Autismus und Tourette Syndrom, vor allem in Bezug auf Cannabis-Selbsttherapie. Die dürften aber weniger spannend sein. Auf youtube werden viele Dokus ja recht schnell gelöscht - wie z.B. meine Favoriten über Scientology, aber diese hab ich dort zuletzt gesehen (quali leider etwas mies):
Amische in Amerika: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9cwAmjecvQ


Es kommt halt auf die Themen an, die ihr mögt. Was ich interessant finde, ist für euch evtl. langweilig.


----------



## Wynn (23. April 2014)

richtige dokus wie im öffentlichen rechtlichen oder reality tv dokus wie auf dmax und co ?


----------



## Aun (24. April 2014)

also " die elbe von oben" und "der rhein von oben" kann ich wärmstens empfeheln, wenn man mal mehr über krautland sehen will. sind allerhand teile. sehr geil


----------



## Davincico (24. April 2014)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten. 


Wynn schrieb:


> richtige dokus wie im öffentlichen rechtlichen oder reality tv dokus wie auf dmax und co ?



Richtige Dokus! Kein reality tv bitte!


----------



## Negev (24. April 2014)

In den öffentlichen (ZDF Info/Neo, ARD extra, Phoenix etc.) Laufen gute Dokus. Einige dieser Dokus findet man sicher in der http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek .

Auf Youtube findet man einiges wenn man ein Thema eingibt, den Titel einer Sendung oder den Titel der Dokuserie (z.B. Terra X)


----------



## destiny93 (15. Mai 2014)

Habe mit letztens auf YouTube die Airbus Reportage angeguckt von Lufthansa
Kann ich nur empfehlen.
LG


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Mai 2014)

ich fand ja die Tetrisdoku von der BBC so richtig toll ^^


----------



## Ogil (30. Mai 2014)

Enron: The Smartest Guys in the Room

Auch wenn Enron in D. sicher nicht so bekannt ist - als gutes Beispiel das einem zum Nachdenken ueber die hiesigen Konzerne anregen kann taugen sie allemal...


----------



## Deanne (2. Juni 2014)

Die Website von ARTE hat eine Mediathek, auf der man die gesendeten Dokus noch 7 Tage abrufen kann. Ich schaue dort sehr gerne rein, es ist immer etwas Interessantes dabei.

Ansonsten mag ich auch die "Wild Germany"-Reihe (gibts bei Youtube) ganz gerne. Klar, dort geht es weniger wissenschaftlich zu, aber ich finde die Berichte sehr unterhaltsam und lohnenswert.


----------



## friedion (2. Juni 2014)

Hast du mal die WCG Doku oder Free to Play angeguckt ?


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Juni 2014)

- Pilots Eye
- Schneller als das Auge
- Myth Busters
- Unser Universum
- Unsere Erde
- Plastik Planet
- Am Anfang war das Licht (interessante Doku über Ernährung und das Thema "Lichtnahrung")


----------



## d1p0 (26. Juli 2014)

Ich kann dir die Werner Herzog Dokumentationen empfehlen. Besonders..


Bells from the Deep (1993)
Grizzly Man (2005)
Encounters at the End of the World (2007)
Happy People: A Year in the Taiga (2010)

Kann man sich auch ruhig auf Englisch ansehen


----------



## robotom (11. Januar 2016)

also wenn dich die Umwelt, Natur und das leben auf unserem Plane interessiert kann ich dir sehr Terra Mater ans Herz legen. Die Doku Reihe is einfach echt klasse und gibt so interessante Einblicke in eine oft ganz andere Welt als wir sie kennen. Außerdem gibt die Doku ein bisschen was zum Nachdenken her über seinen eigenen Lebensstill und so. Also das kannst da echt mal anschaun. Glaub die Videos findet man sogar auch auf youtube.


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2016)

immer diese ösis ^^
aber nein, der empfehlung kann ich nur zustimmen. die ersten dokus sind "zwar" vom bbc, aber normalerweise kommt vom bbc immer SEHR brauchbares material ( außer man hat etwas über den 2. wk zu sagen)


----------



## LikeTropi (23. September 2016)

Ich würde auch einfach mal in die Mediathek von Arte reinschauen. 

 

ansonsten kann ich dir "Unsere Ozeane" ans Herz legen.


----------



## vfeil (13. April 2017)

Was ich dir auf jedenfall empfehlen kann ist die Dokumetation über Pyramiden  Da sind verschwörungstheorien dabei und gleichzeitig wird sehr viel mit Fakten belegt!

Sehr spannend und bringt einen zum Nachdenken


----------



## foxie1990 (3. August 2017)

Die besten Dokus macht einfach BBC  

Bei weitem das beste Doku Material das ich je gesehen habe sind die beiden Staffeln "Planet Earth". Unglaubliche Aufnahmen! Im Original spricht der einzigartige David Attenborough, gibt aber mittlerweile sicher auch eine deutsche Übersetzung


----------

